# G'day



## Alex W (Nov 10, 2004)

G'day everyone, my name's Alex and I live in Sydney, Australia.

I'm a composer / producer and I've worked on.... various projects... :wink: 

Feel free to check out my website for more details, as well as some download links to some of my music.

http://www.alxproductions.com

This looks like a cool forum.

Peace.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey dude. Glad you made it. :wink:


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey there

That's some really nicely mixed music there. I especially liked 'Contemplation' - a very lushious sound.

Welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool, another Aussie 8) Welcome to V. I. Alex!


----------



## Niah (Nov 10, 2004)

Action Girls 8) !!!!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Alex, welcome to V.I.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome man, have a good one mate :wink:


----------



## Alex W (Nov 11, 2004)

Niah said:


> Action Girls 8) !!!!



Yep :wink:


Cheers guys.

Thanks for your comments Trev.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 12, 2004)

Ey Alex,

I've heard your stuff. Sounds very good. I also love yer space stuff nice atmosphere though it's mainly based on Solaris of course but nevertheless... :wink: Action Girls  Cool. You probably took yer time on that one, didn't ya? :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 12, 2004)

hiho alex,

welcome aboard

greetz

@lex


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

hi there!

Welcome to V.I.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 12, 2004)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Ey Alex,
> 
> I've heard your stuff. Sounds very good. I also love yer space stuff nice atmosphere though it's mainly based on Solaris of course but nevertheless... :wink: Action Girls  Cool. You probably took yer time on that one, didn't ya? :wink:




I always take my time...  (the work for action girls is ongoing)

I listened to some of your music too - first flight and event horizon - great work. Reminded me of Jeremy Soule's stuff for Kotor.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 12, 2004)

[/quote]I always take my time...  (the work for action girls is ongoing)[/quote]


Aww poor you. I'm sure you will pull through. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

Heya!! Another Down Under fellow! Speaking of Jeremy Soule... ( www.jeremysoule.com vs www.alxproductions.com oops! ) Your site strangely kinda reminds me of it?  (Partly because I'm the one who designed Jeremy's site )

anywho, I really dig your music and I have to agree about the contemplation piece. Very calming and relaxing.

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 22, 2004)

lol.
Seems we all like swirly decorations. I've changed that effect to something more subtle. :D


----------



## Alex W (Nov 23, 2004)

Edgen said:


> Heya!! Another Down Under fellow! Speaking of Jeremy Soule... ( www.jeremysoule.com vs www.alxproductions.com oops! ) Your site strangely kinda reminds me of it?  (Partly because I'm the one who designed Jeremy's site )
> 
> anywho, I really dig your music and I have to agree about the contemplation piece. Very calming and relaxing.
> 
> /j



haha...

umm.... yeah.... about that....

WHAT'S THAT OVER THERE?!!...

I love the design on Jeremy's site, it's real top notch shit.

I got my brother to design my site for me. I told him I want a site like JS's, and he went away and did it. It turned out pretty similar, I definitely agree (it was the first website he'd ever made) - and how awesome does that galaxy thing look?!

:lol:


----------

